# What tranny to go with?



## MR. Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

I've got a 91 240sx and i plan to push between 400 to 450 hp, And I was wondering what king of tranny i should go with. of course a 5-speed but should i go with a 300zx, shyline, aftermaket, or should i just stick with the stock tranny. please tell me the pros and cons of each (in detail) and your advice is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The stock tranny will work OK; just make sure it's in good condition; in particular, the front input shaft bearing and the synchronizer assemblies.

It's probably a good idea to take the tranny apart and inspect all the components.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Untill you have the motor built to 400whp i wouldnt worry about it, plenty of 400whp KATs run stock trannies. When you have that done come on back. In the meantime google might have your answers, it might not spoon feed them to you like you want us to do.


----------



## MR. Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

ok, sounds like a good plan, but what i really want to know is which tranny is the best choice. which has the best set of gears? how hard is each one to drop in? A little backround info on each one wouldnt hurt either. i just want to get the all around picture and as always, i'm greatful for your imput!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

try here !!


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I would think that a KA tranny would be weaker then a Skyline ranny R32 because it initially makes less power but I can't say for sure. Then again I've heard the s13 drivetrain is made to hold over 400hp but only comes with 160hp! Only thing is the gearboxes on some trannies are weaker then others, I believe the SR ones are the weakest, haha I think


----------



## MR. Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

what about the 300zx and aftermarket? and about looking it up on google, i would but im too damn lazy. besides alot of people are probably looking for this info.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

nice excuse lazy ass, not GET ON IT


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

damn im saying doe. its not dat damn hard to look for it. and if your so damn lazy to do any thing why dont you just stick with the damn stock tranny untill it blows.


----------



## MR. Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

ahhhh, a little frustrated are we, LOL! im just kidding. i am however going to take your advice and go with the stock tranny. but i really wanted someone to just list trannys, the pros and cons of each and maybe a little info on how to install them. like on that turbo thread! i serously think we need more threads like that. dont you agree? by the way, thanks for your help.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dunno about anyone else but I havent heard much on transmission stuff for the KA. I know OS Giken makes a 5 gear set for around 3G's, and you can always swap the bell housings off the Nismo 6-speed to fit (theory). And you could also cryotreat your gears for around, I wanna say $300 but im probably off on that....


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

well first off the ka tranny is the weakest tranny 300zx is next in line but known for going out and the skyline would be a good choice but none of them bolt up and it also depens on waht your doing if you want drag straight line just get a chevy powerglide the best tranny in the world fyi top fuel drags use this anyway if you drift your stock ka tranny with a mild to none will be good to i know of a guy from ka-t .org that has a 600+ hp ka with a stock tranny so you should be good


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I thought he would have at least cryotreated his gears or something. 

Ive seen the vid of the dyno pull......WOW, thats still an insane # of hp. But if its for drag racing, I can understand that...and most definatly respect that.

:thumbup:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

93_240_ka said:


> well first off the ka tranny is the weakest tranny 300zx is next in line but known for going out and the skyline would be a good choice but none of them bolt up and it also depens on waht your doing if you want drag straight line just get a chevy powerglide the best tranny in the world fyi top fuel drags use this anyway if you drift your stock ka tranny with a mild to none will be good to i know of a guy from ka-t .org that has a 600+ hp ka with a stock tranny so you should be good


Yes the powerglide is a damn good transmission, but the down side, you're going to have shit for street drivability. Search google, I remember seeing a site where someone used a Ford C4 tranny with their KA. See this isn't even my post and I'm searching google. lol.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

The ka tranny is not the weakest, hence the 600hp one you mentioned, I am actually under the impression they hold up better then SR and RB trannies. I know for a fact that RB20 guys have tranny issues at higher HP.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow so much crap information floats around.

The RB20(only slightly weaker), SR, and KA trannies are largely identical. Age and abuse are really the only indicators of how strong they will be upon installation. The S15 6 spd is the weakest of them due to smaller gear sizing to add the extra one.

The Z32 is Very stout for a 5 spd tranny, as is the Z33. Although they require a fair bit of modification to fit. Adapter plate, shifter adjustments, and driveshaft all need to be made.

For those that are saying Rick (ka-t.org owner) has no problems is bs. He's blown 5 trannies. He gets about 7 launches on the strip before shearing off output shafts. I know because I've been there for 3 of them.=)

The trannies are strong but they weren't meant to deal with 4 times the abuse Nissan really had planned for them. Although that goes to show Nissan's over engineering.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Use a mustang Tranny. Their dimensions are close to a ka tranny, and they're stronger.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Well most of the drag guys are switching to a Ford C4 tranny, but with 3 spds it isn't ideal for anything but that.

I'm going to use a Z33 6 spd for mine, and others are using the Z32 4 spd auto for theirs.


----------

